# Word of the Day: Calumny



## debodun (Nov 21, 2020)

Calumny (verb) - the making of false and defamatory statements about someone in order to damage their reputation; slander.

Sometimes politicians engage in calumny to discredit their opponents.


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 21, 2020)

With all the calumny  you hear or read.. what  do you believe is the truth?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2020)

During election time I sure heard a whole lot of calumny about some candidates and I refuse to believe it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 21, 2020)

Due to the concocted culmination of calumny originating from a cacophony of cabbage-heads, I feel as though a cacodemon is attempting to cannulate my mind.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 21, 2020)

Calumny is best treated with silence


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 22, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Calumny is best treated with silence


Or taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## ohioboy (May 14, 2021)

Jerry Falwell sued Hustler magazine publisher Larry Flynt for calumny, the case went to the United States Supreme Court. Falwell lost.


----------

